# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Beginners Net Bag Tutorial

## asemery

Basic netmaking can be found here  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...g-Part-1-and-2.
Once my students can tie the sheet bend I have them make a simple net bag like this. 
1.  Using the chain start http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-in-Net-Making make a chain 16 meshes long.  I used a 1 1/2" wide gauge.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
2.  Make a panel 30 rows long.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
3.  On either side take a separate cord.  Count down 5 rows and strung the cord through the side meshes (see top of photo).  Tie the ends of the cord together (see bottom of photo).
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
4.  Take a separaate cord and string it through the end meshes (see top of photo).  Tie the ends of the cord together to form a loop (bottom of photo).
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
5.  Hang the bag by these 2 end loops.  Will hold a lot of onions or potatoes or whatever.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## asemery

Here I go. Complicating a simple project.  First I removed the side strings and tied the side meshes together using the sheet bend but *NO* gauge.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Next I took away the end loops.  Starting at *A* (either end) I went across the end row tying into 2 meshes each time.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
I tied 20 rows to hake a shoulder strap.  To make a simple short handle only tie a couple of rows.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
To tie back into the body of the bag I put a loop through the middle of the handle to stretch the netting apart,  I first tied into the first 2 loops of the 8 and then back to the handle in  the numerical sequence shown.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
TaDa
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Clarification of first step

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## asemery

At my recent net making demonstraton I made up a panel of netting and was about to tie up the sides to make a storage bag.  I realized that if I used small soft shackles
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I could change the number of side meshes I included and make either a storage /shopping bag
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

or a storage hammock
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Small carabiners would work equally well.  Tony

----------


## Rick

You always do some really neat stuff. Had to give you some rep for that.

----------


## CivilSurvivor

Impressive! I must say that is professional work there, I've tried my fair game at making nets before, and it was tough with a capital T. :/

----------

